# شتم



## eac

مرحبا
هل يوجد فرق بين معنى «شتم» مع حرف جر مثلا (شتم فيَّ) ومعنى نفس الفعل مع ضمير نصب مثلا (شتمني)، وما هذا الفرق؟
ألف شكر


----------



## paraklete

شتمني أبلغ من شتم فيّ وأشهر وقليلاً ما تجد أحدهم يقول فلان شتم فيّ فالتزم شتمني ويمكن أن تقول أيضاً شتم عليَّ وهي قليلة الشهرة أيضاً


----------



## Bakr

أظن أن "شتم في" تستخدم في العامية..وفي بعض اللهجات العربية..وليست فصيحة..!ـ


----------



## cherine

أتفق مع بكر. وشتم في فلان تعني في الغالب: اغتابه، وفي بعض السياقات تعني أنه أكثر من السباب، مثل:
قعدت تشتم فيه وهو ساكت: بمعنى أخذت تسبه بينما التزم الصمت (لم يرد عليها) وهذا في العامية المصرية. لا أعرف عن اللهجات الأخرى


----------



## avraham arabic

.في اللهجة العامية يقولون سب. كلمة شتم أكثر فصاحة
شتمه, شتمته, شتمني, شتمته, شتمتك. في اللهجة المصرية يقولون مثلا *ماانت كنت عمّال بتشتم فيَّ*​


----------



## cherine

عن أي عامية تتحدث يا أفرام؟ أرجو تحديد اللهجة التي تتحدث عنها كي يكون الكلام واضحًا. في مصر، كلمة شتم ليست أكثر فصاحة من سب، بل هي مُستخدمة أكثر من سب.


----------



## avraham arabic

احصائياً كلمة سب مستخدمة أكثر في اللهجة الخليجية والشامية
في دول الخليج يقولوا : *لا تغلط
*وأحيانا يستعملوا كلمة لا تسب أكثر من لاتشتم
أنا عايش في الإمارات من 10 سنين = خبرة


----------

